# Gesshin Heiji 300mm Semi-Stainless Yanagiba



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2011)

Colin's post in the Honesuki thread got me thinking I should post some pictures of this here :devilburn:

Gesshin Heiji 300mm Semi-Stainless Yanagiba


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't need one and I can't afford one, but I really would like to have one.... Just wondering: Is the length measured from the machi or is that the blade length? I never remember who measures how.

:aloha:

Stefan

P.S. Thanks for the smiley, Dave


----------



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2011)

heiji measures from the heel normally, but for knives with machi, makers measure from the handle. This one actually runs about 315 from the handle, but 295 from the heel.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 20, 2011)

I spotted that one on your sight when I was looking at the others...man o man that's one hell of a knife! Any pro would be well advised to jump all over that one and I hope they do B/C I'm having a hard time not buying it myself...hope it's sold by the end of the month


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 20, 2011)

I hear ya Colin, this knife is making me think about doing bad things. Must avoid...

But its so awesome.


----------

